# What's the worst set up you have seen hermit crabs in at pet stores?



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

So what is the worst set up you have seen hermit crabs kept in at your lps? 

The worst set up for hermit crabs that I've seen at my lps is that they kept 5 in what looked like a 12g with red and black gravel and that meant that they couldn't dig in the substrate and I believe one of them was dead because I asked him to place all the crabs in the water to make sure they were all alive and one of them didn't sink when he placed it in the water and he said that it must be dehydrated but I believe that it was dead because if it was alive it would have gotten into the water if it needed it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anyone seen a bad hermit crab set up?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Walmart, period. Little cups with no ventilation and two inches of water in them... they are always dead and rotting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Eww. I saw a picture of a set up that had brown water with a crab in it with some gravel and a lid on it. Here is the picture


----------

